# Black Warrior, Greensboro FT



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Do not see a thread..any information? Thanks!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby
1st- Tim Doan
2nd -3rd Mark Miles/Paul Sletten Do not know which got what
4th- Gwen Jones

Just heard that the Am is going to last series with 4 dogs
Bobby Smith - don't know dog
Connie Swanson - don't know dog
Ida Richards
Trudy and Tony Kuka #31

That is pitiful little but all that I know. If anyone has Q results. Open status or can fill in these blanks it would be appreciated.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Gwen...Congratulations on the Derby 4th! ....pitiful for sure going to the AM 4th!!..must have been a wicked 3rd series.. 

Judy


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

I watched the Am first and it was tough with really well placed birds. It ate our lunch so we did not get to see 2nd and 3rd. There were some really talented dogs in that trial even though it was small.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

In the Derby- Mark Miles placed 2nd with #9 and Paul Sletten placed 3rd with #4.
I don't remember RJ or jams. Sorry.

Am placements:
1st Ida Richards / Spook (qualifies for Natl Am)
2nd Connie Swanson /Ready
3rd Bobby Smith / Joy
4th Tony Kuka / Tuck

Brutal series in the AM today! Congrats all.
-Trudie


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Open?done yet


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ida! You and Spook must have had an awesome trial!

rita


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

TIM DOANE said:


> Open?done yet


It is, Tim. They had 10 dogs to the 4th and 3 completed without a handle. I don't have any numbers or placements.
Trudie


----------



## James Wood (Oct 31, 2007)

The Q
1st #22 Nab Clark Kennington
2nd #24 Windy Bettye Brawley/Don Brawley
3rd #8 Red Paul Sletten 
4th. #7 Hannah. Randy Price
I don't have the RJam or the Jams


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well, congratulations, Tony and Tuck on your 4th place in the AM....and sounds like a very tough trial..so well earned to all that placed. And to Spook on qualifying for the Nat'l AM..

Judy


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Tuck and Tony on your Am 4th in an, obviously, very tough trial.

from your sis, Seaside's Hollister and her companion, Rita.


----------



## Trykon (Oct 22, 2007)

News on open placements?


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Open results

1- 50- Ledford (Louie)
2- 68 Sletten (Babe)
3- 70 Ledford (Breeze)
4- 12- Harp (Gus)
RJ - 66 Harp (Moon)
Jams- 1 Medford (Hoot) 2 Harp (Traitor), 5 Moody (Jack)


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Only one week after earning an Open 4th in Georgia, another round of Congratulations to Bill Tidd and Chris Ledford on Breeze's Open 3rd! Looks like Miss Breeze is starting the year out quite well.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i wanted to congrat my friends *tony and trudie kuka *on their placement in the am with tuck......way to go!

i also wanted to give a big "way to go" to my friend *randy price *on his qual placement! randy, you got nice dogs.


----------

